

Oh-my-vpn - caspereeko
https://github.com/alaa/oh-my-vpn

======
RubyPinch
> curl -L [http://git.io/pdTu](http://git.io/pdTu) | sh

a) the url doesn't clearly relate to the repository

b) the url isn't secure.

c) the install script isn't even in the repository

d) I would submit this suggestion via a pull req, but alas,
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/mktemp](http://linux.die.net/man/1/mktemp)

\- - -

edit: the script it runs, does

> curl -L
> [https://www.opscode.com/chef/install.sh](https://www.opscode.com/chef/install.sh)
> | bash

which does not currently seem to be the recommended way of installing chef on
ubuntu, and seemingly was last updated in 2013

~~~
bsg75
Wondering what the point of a URL shortener is for anything other than
Twitter?

Analytics provided by the shortening service?

------
caspereeko
Install chef-client: [https://www.chef.io/download-chef-
client/](https://www.chef.io/download-chef-client/) which actually generates
the same one-liner scirpt I used, except for opscode.com domain instead of
chef.io, if you run `diff` on both script they are identical with only
different domain name.

Please submit your pull req and i will be happy to add your changes.

~~~
RubyPinch
Is it possible to pull request against a gist?

------
paimpozhil
This offers something similar :
[https://github.com/jpetazzo/dockvpn](https://github.com/jpetazzo/dockvpn)

~~~
adamhepner
I had followed this guide:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
run-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-run-openvpn-
in-a-docker-container-on-ubuntu-14-04) and now am a happy happy user. The host
of course needs not to be digitalocean.

~~~
caspereeko
This is very similar, except it is automoated so no one have to do the steps
each time someone wants to configure openVPN server quicky.

